# DIY Levelawn?



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

So I came across this video off the YouTubes when searching for levelawn alternatives. I figured PVC will be too light and I will need to fill with weight, but what are everyone's thoughts on the round shape of the PVC versus flat edges of the levelawn? Unsure if the roundness of the PVC would prevent the scraping action to get into the nooks and crannies of my Bermuda.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Just watched this video and I don't think this would be strong enough to push sand around. He wasn't pushing much of anything and was having trouble.

Most people here purchase either leveling rake like this⬇

https://www.rrproducts.com/Level-Rake-~-48-in-product109168?k=Leveling%20rake

Or a drag mat⬇
https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Tuff-YTF-53HPDM-Drag-Mat/dp/B014SY8AMS/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=drag+mat+for+lawn&qid=1563998289&s=gateway&sprefix=drag+mat&sr=8-2


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

Build your own! Cost me about 40 for a 4' wide one. And its great practice welding since i don't have a lot of excuses to do it.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

joeker said:


> So I came across this video off the YouTubes when searching for levelawn alternatives. I figured PVC will be too light and I will need to fill with weight, but what are everyone's thoughts on the round shape of the PVC versus flat edges of the levelawn? Unsure if the roundness of the PVC would prevent the scraping action to get into the nooks and crannies of my Bermuda.


i built one last year and liked it. it is pretty light since you are using pvc but i added sand/concrete to give it some weight and it worked. for $15 and about an hour of work you cant beat it!

i still went and bought one from RR though!


----------

